# Sculpt for a Zombie Makeup



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Sculpt for a Zombie makeup inspired by KNB EFX Group's work on The Walking Dead.

The teeth here are stand-ins for the real teeth, which will be hard plastic underneath the foam latex "skin."


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesomeness achieved...(bows down)..


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Pshh, you've got plenty of awesomeness in your shop, Chop.

But thanks.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks man, but really that skin texture is out of my reach at the moment. No appliance experience either. That's gonna look killer. Rock it dude!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Man I wish I could do that.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Chop Shop and TrickRTreater.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

What technique are you using for the pores and what not? Just the normal picks and cat brushes then going back over with powder? Dude, those textures are looking really good. I can't wait to get more Chavant in to get back to work on some pieces.


----------



## Berendoide (Aug 11, 2011)

This website is really good. While Using this website we feel great. it is one of the simple and useful website.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks great! My only thought is that the upturned eyebrows make it look kind of sad.

Why aren't you in Austin? I should hire you 

-Chris


----------

